# Exciting Experience



## Nicelymakinway (Jun 24, 2008)

Headed out Sat. morning to flat seas. Started out trolling in about 300ft, picked up this nice dolphin 10 mins in, nothing else much happening on the troll, except for a few knockdowns. Bottom was slow too. However did have an experience that none of us will forget. This was the first encounter with whales, spent about 45 minutes with us. 

Does anyone know what type of whale this is.

Great days like this is why we live here, even when fishing is slow.



http://vimeo.com/50485534


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Been some recent sitings of Pilot Whales out there but that one seems to be longer than a Pilot. Any guess on the length? I think Pilots only get somewhere around 20'. Just looked it up, Short Finned is about 20', Long Finned is about 25'. Nice video and Mahi.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Very cool. Most likely a Sei (pronounced "say") Whale.

Pilot Whales have a more "porpoise" look with a large dorsal fin and almost black in color.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

i have been told from my pctures and vids they are "Byrds" whales? I have seen the terms (names) sei and byrds whale used for the same creature. None the less, AWESOME!!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Bryde's Whale









Sei Whale


----------



## Nicelymakinway (Jun 24, 2008)

That Bryde's whale is what it looked like, it was big. Thanks for the help, I really was interested in what type this was.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

No wonder you didn't catch much, these big boys ate em all... Pretty cool!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very cool video! While we see them often out there, they rarely if ever let us get that close!

So did the masked warrior get in with them??

we can across one last year that we thought was dead, freaked us and the whale out when he woke up!!

thanks for posting.
Robert


----------



## Nicelymakinway (Jun 24, 2008)

Yea, jumped in, but only for a second, they look huge underwater. Its weird being in the water with something that big, you realize just how small you are.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

MSViking said:


> we can across one last year that we thought was dead, freaked us and the whale out when he woke up!!



That happened with me and my old dog this morning. True story. I just knew he had finally moved on.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That picture of the Sei whale is not correct. The whale in the pic is a sperm whale. You can tell by the left facing blowhole and the lack of a true dorsal fin saddled by "wavy" skin.

Bryde's whales ( pronounced broo-dez) are very sleek, slender whales. Both them and the Sei look very similar although the Sei are generally heavier bodied. It is possible it was either of the two.


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

We were in the area of the Nipple/131 Hole on 9/22 and saw several of these whales (either Sei or Bryde's). One came up so close I could have jumped on his back and then he slowly slid under the boat (I had gone to neutral). I estimated the length to be about 30 - 35 feet.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

love the video!!


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

I've seen the same whales out in the Gulf a couple of times and I think they are Bryds whales.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

wow! havent seen those yet! COOL!!


----------



## KKDONOVAN (Aug 26, 2010)

Brydes whales are the most common baleen whale in the Gulf. Sei whales live in colder water. These whales are a sign that there is a lot of bait which could mean good fishing. We have caught tournament winning marlin around them.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

That's awesome thanks for the video! Couldn't believe how close that one got to the boat. Who says you have to go to Alaska to see whales! Right here in our backyard. I'm taking the fins and mask next time offshore fishing.


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

Most likely Byrde's whale, fairly common in the Gulf. We had one (juvenile) strand near Destin back when I was on the local stranding team...

P_


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

nice video! can only hope that i see whales out there one day. has to be a great experience


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for video; definitely a lifetime experience.


----------

